# misting



## Volvagia2 (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a 5.5 gallon tank however I mist twice sometimes three times a day and I spray the entire enclosure even the branches and leaves, and sometimes I spray a large licorice jar even more times since it's smaller. Am I overdoing it with both enclousures? Should I spray the entire enclosures? I house Europeans, and the common temperatures in the summer inside is between 77F-82F sometimes it stays 82F.


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes you are. Just one spray is all I do. There is no need to soak things. Use a moist substrate and then you only need to mist every couple days. By doing it too much you invite mold to grow.


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would you spray a smaller container more times than a large container? :huh: 

Rick is right. All you have to do is mist once a day or a few times per week. and only a couple light mists on the sides and the substrate.


----------



## Volvagia2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yes you are. Just one spray is all I do. There is no need to soak things. Use a moist substrate and then you only need to mist every couple days. By doing it too much you invite mold to grow.


 volvagia2 Sep 2 , 2008 What if I use paper towels should I enlarge sprays, or do I need to mist on other places if I use paper towels?


----------



## tnienhaus (Sep 3, 2008)

i mist daily...and depending on the heat...sometimes twice...it can get hot in my room...

Also...I use wet paper towel for a substrate....just change it periodically


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 3, 2008)

Mantid Friendly Squire said:


> i mist daily...and depending on the heat...sometimes twice...it can get hot in my room...Also...I use wet paper towel for a substrate....just change it periodically


Is it necessary to change the paper towel?


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, if you don't want mold growing on it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Is it necessary to change the paper towel?


It gets nasty after awhile with food bits and feces. I prefer spaghnum moss.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> It gets nasty after awhile with food bits and feces. I prefer spaghnum moss.


Is spaghnum moss or humidity foam better? Is it worth it to get a gallon size bag full of spaghnum moss for $2?


----------



## tnienhaus (Sep 6, 2008)

i actually have live grass in the bottom of the container as well which helps with the humidity


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Is spaghnum moss or humidity foam better? Is it worth it to get a gallon size bag full of spaghnum moss for $2?


They all work you just have to find which you like best. I don't use paper towels becuase when i did the food items would hide under it.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Sounds like you were overdoing the spraying a bit, although this is coming from someone who rarely ever mists and doesn't use any foam/moss/ other substrate to hold humidity.


----------



## pedro92 (Sep 11, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> Is spaghnum moss or humidity foam better? Is it worth it to get a gallon size bag full of spaghnum moss for $2?


I prefer sphangum moss because it has a more natural look and the foam i bought last time was white.... poop and stains dont do well with white. Also the moss seems to work much cheaper and easier.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 12, 2008)

what about frog moss?


----------

